# problemas de ingreso con HOME NFS

## koyo

Cordial saludo.

Tengo una red donde estoy compartiendo el HOME de los usuarios con NFS (v3), en total son 6 equipos. En uno de ellos me esta surgiendo el siguiente problema:

```
user@cluster ~ $ ssh comp00

Password: 

Last login: Tue May  3 21:31:13 COT 2011 from network.local on pts/0

Could not chdir to home directory /home/user: Permission denied

/bin/bash: Permission denied

Connection to comp00 closed.
```

Como el numero de usuarios es pequeño, estoy utilizando rsync para sincronizar el passwd, el group, el hosts y shadow entre todos los equipos de la red. He tratado varias soluciones entre las cuales esta verificar permisos, dueños de las carpetas de home, pero nada ha funcionado.

Alguien ha tenido un problema similar, que puede verificar para solucionar este problema?

Muchas gracias por la ayuda.

----------

## agdg

Revisa que en el servidor exista el usuario con el que estas intentando acceder desde el cliente. En una red NFS las peticiones del cliente se hacen con el uuid del usuario en uso, si en el servidor no existe esa uuid dará problemas como los que has posteado.

Ejemplo,

```
Lista usuarios Servidor NFS

User              UUID

User1             1001

User2             1002

User3             1003

User4             1004

User5             1005

User6             1006
```

```
Lista usuarios Cliente NFS PC1

User              UUID

User1             1001

User2             1002

User3             1003

User4             1004

User5             1005

User6             1006

User7             1007
```

```
Lista usuarios Cliente NFS PC2

User              UUID

User8             1001
```

Desde el cliente PC1, todos los usuarios tendrán una equivalencia UUID Cliente - UUID Servidor excepto User7. Puesto que user7 no tiene equivalencia en el servidor será tratado como el usuario nobody el cual solo tendrá acceso a aquellas carpetas con permisos XX4 o superior. Las carpetas /home/userX tienen permisos 700 o 750.

Desde el cliente PC2, el user8 será tratado por el servidor como user1 puesto que el servidor solo mira la uuid. Y en el servidor, la uuid 1001 corresponde con user1.

En cualquier caso, para ayudarte tal vez sería más fácil si posteas algo de información; como por ejemplo:

- ls -la /home [Servidor]

- cat /etc/fstab [Cliente]

- cat /etc/exports [Servidor]

- cat /etc/passwd | grep 100?* [Servidor y Cliente]

----------

